# كتب عن كيفية تحسين الخواص الفيزيائية في المعادن (mechanical property improvment)وخصوص



## المتابع عن كثب (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن ان تساعدوني في ايجاد كتب عن كيفية تحسين الخواص الفيزيائية في المعادن (mechanical property improvment)وخصوصا خاصية التعب او الفتيك(improvment of fatigue resistance)


----------



## bkhmohamed (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله, أنا أيضا أبحث عن هذا الموضوع إن وجد (كتاب , مذكرة تخرج, مقال علمي أي شيء.


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

فين اللينك


----------

